
Show HN: Sparkyfish – a speed test client+server for the console - chrissnell
https://github.com/chrissnell/sparkyfish
======
NetStrikeForce
This kind of tool is in my area of interest.

Why should someone use Sparkyfish instead of iPerf?

~~~
chrissnell
In my opinion, Sparkyfish has the better UI. I wasn't aware of iPerf when I
wrote this but I can see that iPerf has more comprehensive testing. Perhaps a
good future direction is to ditch the Sparkyfish protocol and use the iPerf
protocol with my UI client. That could be neat.

~~~
NetStrikeForce
Thanks for the reply!

If it helps, I'm usually interested in sharing the final results with
customers or colleagues over email. iPerf shows you a few things, but I'm now
thinking a more comprehensive report at the end would be cool (include latency
as calculated during the 3WHS? % of retransmissions from each side?).

